# How to learn about boilers



## OBrien Plumbing (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey everyone, so my dilemma is that I'm a union plumber in NYC and boiler education isn't offered to me, not knocking the union but I want to be a well rounded plumber (not talking about my beer gut) but as an apprentice in the building trades we work on alteration and new construction so I'm not around much boiler work. I'm trying to find other resources to learn about them. Troubleshooting, maintenance, boiler tune ups, etc. I know how to install them, not wire. And say I turned it on and it didn't work I'd be at a loss. I know it's a huge topic but if someone can point me in the right direction as to where I can learn the most about troubleshooting, repair, maintenance and other things I should know. I would really appreciate it. I'm located on Long Island. If that matters lol thanks guys. Hope everyone is out there making money today.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Hydronic-Heating-Residential-Commercial/dp/1428335153

Read up with this guy


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought these a while back.

Volume #1 on the left, is "Heating Systems, Furnaces and Boilers."

The other volumes cover gas, oil, heating components, air conditioning, heat pumps, etc.


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Heating help.com
Check out their books and their wall


----------



## OBrien Plumbing (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks fellas, with all the guys on here I'm shocked I only got three responses. Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. I'll look into those books and website.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Dan Holihan's books are the best, nothing against John, but Dan explains things in very easy to understand language.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

youtube is your friend


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Does HRAI exist in the US? They have a lot of good courses including one on hydronics.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

taco website taco-hvac.com. Great free on-line classes covering basic hydronic systems. 

Read boiler manuals.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

A big X2 on Dan Holihans books, great info for almost anything you will encounter, not only boilers but heating systems and all there problems and issues....sometimes the best way to learn is bounce around a few different shops to expand your knowledge on how different guys do the same thing different ways...maybe take a part time job on weekends or days off with a boiler guy to learn what you have read..


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

just go down into a basement and tinker around haha.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

MootsNYC said:


> View attachment 75114
> just go down into a basement and tinker around haha.


I was a boiler mechanic in city for over 15yrs. Man it's nice to see that IC burner again, damn I miss those days !!!


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

plumber11928 said:


> I was a boiler mechanic in city for over 15yrs. Man it's nice to see that IC burner again, damn I miss those days !!!



Yea, it's nice being down there. Couldn't really be anywhere else rift now.


----------

